# Melvins



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

This is a thread for all things Melvins.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Melvins - Youth of America (Wipers cover)






"Youth Of America"

Youth of America
Is living in the jungle
Fighting for survival
But there's no place to go
Youth of America
There's pressure all around
The walls are crumbling down
The walls are coming down on you

It is time we rectified this now
We've got to see it now
Got to see it now, now, now

They'll attack you from the right side,
Down the left side,
Down the middle, 'til you don't know who you are
Stay around think it don't really matter
They're trying to put you six feet under the ground

It is time we rectified this now
We've got to feel it now
Got to feel it now, now, now

It is time we rectified this now
We've got to heal it now
Got to heal it now, now, now

Youth of America
Is living in the jungle
Fighting for survival
But there's no place to go
No place to go, no place to go

The rich get richer and the poor get poorer
And now there's no place left to run
Got to get off this rot
Do you want to be born here again?
I don't want to be born here again
Cos this ain't no existence
Beware of those guys in disguise
We're living in the jungle fighting for survival
Can't wait much longer
Hurry

They'll attack you from the right side,
Down the left side,
Down the middle, 'til you don't know who you are
Stay around think it don't really matter
They're trying to put you six feet under the ground

It is time we rectified this now
We've got to hear it now
Got to hear it now, now, now

Youth of America
Youth of America
Youth, youth, youth, youth, youth

Youth of America
Youth of America
You, you, you, you, you.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Emily Dickenson said "hope is the thing with feathers!" Well the thing with feathers is my nephew Melvin, I must take him to see a specialist! - Woody Allen circa 1970.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

MMMMelvins mmmmeditative mmmmmetal.

Innovative with form and rhythm.


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

I love the Stag, Houdini and Bullhead albums to death.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Melvins - Hideous Women


----------

